
4chan pretends to be Hacker News - alg0rith
https://boards.4channel.org/g/thread/75860673
======
0-_-0
It's almost, but not quite entirely unlike HN

> We switched from MongoDB to thousands of Chinese children forced to memorize
> numbers, and you should too! (medium.com)

------
MiroF
Ah yes, a bunch of idiots throwing around the n-word and making fun of gay
people.

Exactly what I want to see on my front page.

------
OtterGauze
I'm gonna be honest, "We switched from MongoDB to thousands of Chinese
children forced to memorize numbers (medium.com)" is amazingly hilarious to
me, as much as this thread is just representative of how shitty of a place
4chin is

~~~
reveron345
I liked the reply saying it was deal with GDPR :D.

Interesting mix of respect and hatred for HN on there. i did notice that the
apparent haters seemed to obviously spend a lot of time on here.

------
sebastianconcpt
_Anonymous 05 /11/20(Mon)18:21:26 No.75862458▶>>75862499 >>75862539 >>75862563
>>75862409 HN actually has a real mix of viewpoints. 4channers like to claim
that 4chan is king because its not the echo chamber that reddit is, but when
it comes to politics 4chan really is a right wing echo chamber. HN actually
contains decent amounts of both so it manages to trigger everyone. >>
Anonymous 05/11/20(Mon)18:22:27 No.75862476▶ >>75862409 HN is Marxist in
social issues and randians in economic issues._

------
ponsin
They like to joke about how HN is SJW but as someone who leans to the right,
HN is one of the few online places where I can discuss politics with people of
different opinions with being called a Nazi or being banned. The only other
online place that I found where I can challenge both mine and other's beliefs
has been on r/CMV as of a few years ago

------
sjg007
A parody that’s more like a mirror..

------
x86_64Ubuntu
NSFW

------
techdragon
I’m finding this entertaining and even a little amusing in a “strange
performance art” kind of way.

~~~
sh-run
Honestly, /g/ is no small part of why I ended up in tech. In 2011 I was a
bored econ student spending my nights working programming problems posted to
/g/, trying to get gentoo to run on my macbook pro (eventually giving up and
'ricing' crunch bang so I could post pictures of my desktop..) and arguing
about things I didn't understand.

It was a fun distraction, but eventually I outgrew it. I'm sure if I dug
around I could find my old /g/ folder full of stupid tech memes.

------
xkcd-sucks
based dong

------
jokoon
teledildonics

